# Could somebody explain...



## S&W Tiger (Feb 9, 2007)

Could somebody explain the difference between the .357Sig and the .357 Magnum?...could both be used in a S&W model 60 revolver?
Thanks, wait for an answer.:smt1099


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

In a word, no. the .357 Sig is not made for revolvers. The .357 Magnum is. Here are a couple of links that tell the respective stories.

.357 Magnum

http://www.answers.com/topic/357-magnum

.357 Sig

http://www.answers.com/topic/357-sig-1


----------



## S&W Tiger (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks a lot...that was quite an answer!!!:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Good Reads.*



scorpiusdeus said:


> In a word, no. the .357 Sig is not made for revolvers. The .357 Magnum is. Here are a couple of links that tell the respective stories.
> 
> .357 Magnum
> 
> ...


Hey Scorpiusdeus That was some good reads you came up with there.:smt023


----------

